# Maine stumpage prices



## spason (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could tell me how I go about finding out the current stumpage being paid in Maine, or if you just know...even better!

Thanks.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Apr 7, 2009)

It varies hugely by species and type. Talk too a licenced Forester if you have some land to cut.


----------



## 371groundie (Apr 7, 2009)

the forest service publishes a list of stumpage price reports. usually when you report what was harvested at the end of the year they send a questionaire along and ask what the stumpage amount was. its divided by county. gives a high, low, and average. varies widely but lets you know what the ballpark is. 

here is a link, scroll down to stumpage price reports. 

http://www.maine.gov/doc/mfs/pubs/annpubs.htm


----------



## 380LGR (Apr 7, 2009)

You better make shure you can sell what you cut......buyers are not buying and its getting worse.


----------



## WidowMaker (Apr 14, 2009)

What exactly is stumpage, I heard the term all my life and never known what it is???


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 14, 2009)

Buying standing timber.
So then you have to consider logging cost, delivery cost, and what the mill will pay, and the stumpage buyer gets the difference. Could make out big, or lose big.


----------



## 371groundie (Apr 14, 2009)

stumpage is what you pay the landowner for natural resource he owns. the term is usually used to describe what you pay a landowner for standing wood. but if you start a gravel pit on somone elses land you would pay them gravel stumpage. the term got borrowed. 

so stumpage = mill delivered price - (logging costs+foresters percentage+trucking cost) 

atleast on private ground in maine, which was the situation that started this thread.


----------

